# Flinching cat :-(



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi-I hope I'm posting in the right place as I'm a newcomer! I'm a little concerned about my Bella. We were away for a week and placed her and daughter in a cattery together. Molly is fine and her loving, shouty self but Bella flinches away from me and hasn't purred on her return 
She is normally a real fuss-pot and it's quite upsetting that she's like this now. They were both spayed but healed and vet-checked before going and they get on very well so it's not that
Does she just hate me for going away or can anyone help with any similar experiences? Thank you in advance :smile:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How long have you been home? She can probably smell unfamiliar smells on you since you got back, and maybe found it stressful to be around other cats in the cattery.


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi. A week now. I was thinking she might be stressed and maybe that's it. I've been worrying they'd told her off as she's flinching like I'm going to hit her-it's awful. But the little one is okay and more loving than ever if anything. Thank you


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

One of my cats is sometimes a bit huffy when they first get back from the cattery and won't talk to me to start with (max a couple of hours, but they will be exploring the house and run, and rescenting everything), but a week is too long. If they came back fom the cattery flinching I don't think I would go there again. Can you describe the flinching a bit more to try and work out what she is telling you? Have you been able to handle her so that you know whether or not she has any tender spots? Does she crouch when you approach, or flatten herself on the floor? How is she when she hears loud noises etc?


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi. It's quite disturbing because she crouches with her head flat, kind of 'down' and freezes-as though she's in trouble. Really not happy. She looks absolutely depressed. We can pick her up as normal, she needs to be brushed(she's a Persian) daily but she hates that anyway so her growly attitude to that is pretty normal. There's no tail in the air or talking to me or anything?


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

She's not bothered by noises-I have a very noisy little boy-and 'nervy as such. It's more when I go towards her if she's doing something she shouldn't, ie drinking the salty potato water on the hob :-/ She looks as though I'm going to hit her when all I'm doing is picking her up to put her on her cat tree


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Give her lots of fuss and attention. Some cats dont do well in a cattery and they become depressed and despondent. 

Try to get someone to stay in your home next time you go away or use a home from home service where she will be looked after in someone's home.


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

We'd had someone to come in for her last year and she was fine-the only reason we didn't this year was due to the young one! She can be a bit of a monster so I thought they'd be better in a cattery :-(


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

They are never 'better' in a cattery. Cats are so easily stressed and are sensitive little souls. You can actually pay someone to live in your home for around the same price it costs to put them in a cattery. 

Wherever possibly try and keep them at home. Im sure she will come round in the next few days.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

That description of her behaviour sounds a bit like my boy after he had been ill and everytime we picked him up we were giving medicine, taking him to a vet etc. He associated us walking towards him with medical stuff and was giving us a message that he hated it but he was too weak to fight. He did come round again when he recovered and we stopped being horrid to him.

So, taking a huge leap, do you think, maybe she didn't enjoy being groomed at the cattery? Maybe it was more vigorous than you and now she is trying to avoid being handled? Might she have growled and they were too rough or punished her? It must be very distressing if you haven't seen a happy cat for a week. You could call them and ask if anything happened out of the ordinary, but they should have mentioned when you picked her up if anything did. It does sound like she needs to relearn trust in people for some reason. So I agree, lots of love and treats and slow movement from you.


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, it's possible-I don't feel I can ask them without it sounding as though I'm accusing them of something! That's what I'm worried about but I hate to think of anyone being rough with her, she's such a love. They even said what gorgeous cats they were, it had been a pleasure and they'd had lots of attention all week
I think it is just a case of being slow and gentle with her and not sending her away again!
Thank you for all your replies, by the way


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi moomoo, 

I agree with Jonescat, I think it's a possibility someone at the cattery may have groomed your cat a bit roughly and she objected to the rough handling and was maybe smacked or shouted at by the person. 

If this is what happened it is unforgiveable, but the fact is unfortunately anywhere where animals are being looked after, there may be a rogue member of staff who is not always kind to them, especially if they think no-one is looking. The person may have found if they frightened her she would submit to being groomed. 

For your cat to be so badly affected even a week later when she is back in her own home suggests she had more than one punishment. It is very upsetting for you and if I were you I would not put my cats in that cattery again (or any cattery come to that). But I do think it's important you make an official complaint to the cattery as they need to investigate. If they are defensive and unhelpful, then you have your answer -- they are not a good place to put your cats. 

The only alternative to the above scenario is the possibility your cat is in pain or feels ill, as this might cause her to flinch when you go near her. Can you check her over thoroughly with your hands, see if you can find any sore spots or painful limbs? Is she eating OK and are her stools healthy looking? 

If she does cry when you feel her body, then I'd get her checked out by the vet. 

if you are certain she is not in pain or unwell, then I think it's a case of lots of TLC, treats, games, cuddles, and loving to help her get back her confidence. Also maybe try a course of Zylkene, which is a supplement (not a drug) that is helpful for calming stressed cats. Buy online or from the vets.


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, thank you, I think my instinct is that she has been punished perhaps-they're certainly not going there again anyway. It's not been nice seeing her like this. There's nothing wrong with her physically-she lets me handle her and give her a good check up. I've brushed her today and she just lay flat for me but I think that's because I just do it & let her go! Thankfully, we've had a few snippets of 'Bella' coming back-my husband likes to 'get her' and she does a funny, floppy roll over thing-she did it for the first time this morning and had a cuddle with him 
She's certainly eating and drinking so, physically, I'm not worried. She's looking more wide eyed and cheerful today-her face has been kind of scrunched up all week and sad eyes so hopefully we're getting her back to normal!
I feel sick to my stomach thinking someone has told her off, I mean, she's a cat! She's a real little love, so soft & sweet
She also refuses to have anything to do with our other cats at all now, she's always been a bit of a princess but now she's hissing & lashing out-very unlike her


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very pleased to hear she is now more herself. It must have been upsetting for you to see her looking sad and withdrawn. 

I am wondering whether part of the problem might have been that she pined in the cattery, missing her home a lot, (though it would not explain the *flinching* of course). Was it the first time she was put in a cattery?

I hope she continues to make progress


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, yes-she is a real homebody, an indoor kitty and never been away from me, certainly! I'm actually agoraphobic, even though we were away the week, so I've not left either of them! Molly, the baby, almost has a panic attack if she doesn't know where I am
I told Bella in a firm voice 'no' when she was on the kitchen worktop yesterday and went to pick her up &, thankfully, she didn't flinch 
So, thankfully-I hope she's forgiving me!
Thanks so much for all the replies to this x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's great that she is coming around.

I was wondering whether a Fellaway air diffuser might help reduce her stress levels while she settles back down? Something obviously didn't go well for her at the cattery, but I doubt you will get to the bottom of it,even if you ask them, sadly.

I'm sure she will return to her old self before too long, now she feels safe. Do they just look after cats, or do they have dogs too? I was wondering if she'd been frightened by another animal.


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Never thought of that, they have pet dogs too & she's not used to them. As you say, I can't see I'll get to the bottom of it. They had a busy week though by all accounts which could make the dogs bark a lot
She's just dived in the middle of my daughters' craft making so she's more like herself-wreaking havoc


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I put my Persian lad in a cattery for one night as a trial, and when I collected him he leaped into my arms. The cattery owner proudly told me how she had groomed him(which he usually loved) and that he didn't enjoy it. I knew then that she must have been a bit tough with him, especially as it was only one night, so a rough groom wasn't necessary. The owner was a vet nurse and the place came highly recommended!

He was so relieved to be back with me that he followed me everywhere, and it was clear to see he'd been unhappy. From then on if i had to go away he stayed with my parents, or my neighbour popped in on him.

It sounds like yours is getting back to normal. My current cat flinches but I think she was hit in her last home (she's a rescue) and its heartbreaking to see a cat flinch in that way.

Now, we need to see pics!!!!


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ooh-the grey mischievous one is Molly Moo and the grey and white is Lady Bella, she doesn't mix with the riff-raff :biggrin:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

moomoo38 said:


> Ooh-the grey mischievous one is Molly Moo and the grey and white is Lady Bella, she doesn't mix with the riff-raff :biggrin:


Beautiful girls!!! I understand why Bella wouldnt want to mix with the hoy polloy! She is far too pretty!!!


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

The cat as your avatar is stunning!! Bella doesn't have that face-I love that. Is he/she exotic or a Persian?
I think the grooming thing is the issue-I brushed her last night and she really laid into me!!! If she did that to anyone else, they'd be shocked but she's my Belle and I don't do anything. So as not to upset her! I have a son with adhd, they're pretty much the same


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

moomoo38 said:


> The cat as your avatar is stunning!! Bella doesn't have that face-I love that. Is he/she exotic or a Persian?
> I think the grooming thing is the issue-I brushed her last night and she really laid into me!!! If she did that to anyone else, they'd be shocked but she's my Belle and I don't do anything. So as not to upset her! I have a son with adhd, they're pretty much the same


Yes Bibi is a Persian. She's a rescue and hates grooming too. My last Persian was a blue and he loved grooming so it was quite a difference! Bibi gets quite knotty as her hair is very fine, I had her combed out under sedation at the vets a few months ago and that helped.


----------



## moomoo38 (Nov 2, 2012)

She's gorgeous. You can't imagine anyone hurting them.. Bella is the same with her fur, had to chop knots from her 'armpits' and they get bad around her ears but she really hates the brush. Or her eyes doing, poor thing.. Molly just doesn't care. I have two 'adopted' moggies and they're so different to these two!!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm working on a matt on her hip at the moment, I can only do short bursts!!

Persian princesses, eh!!


----------

